# "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... "

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## mkm2907 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX 12 ist leistungsstärker als DX 11. Das ist ein Fakt und die passend Grafikkarte ist bereits gekauft, die DX 12 Spiele können kommen, mein Computer ist bereit.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



mkm2907 schrieb:


> DX 12 ist leistungsstärker als DX 11. Das ist ein Fakt und die passend Grafikkarte ist bereits gekauft, die DX 12 Spiele können kommen, mein Computer ist bereit.


Ich glaube kaum das deine Grafikkarte Featurelevel_12_1 und DX12 Tier 3 gleichzeitig hat. Die Grafikkarten kommen erst noch raus (vermutlich nächste Chipgeneration).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das deine Grafikkarte Featurelevel_12_1 und DX12 Tier 3 gleichzeitig hat. Die Grafikkarten kommen erst noch raus (vermutlich nächste Chipgeneration).



Er mein die CPU-Overhead reduction, weswegen DX12 ja eigentlich gemacht wurde und dazu reichen ja alle GraKas ab GTX400 und HD7000.


----------



## keinnick (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



mkm2907 schrieb:


> DX 12 ist leistungsstärker als DX 11. Das ist ein Fakt und die passend Grafikkarte ist bereits gekauft, die DX 12 Spiele können kommen, mein Computer ist bereit.



Vielleicht hättest Du die Kohle aufsparen sollen, bis DX12-Games, die nennenswert davon profitieren, tatsächlich auf dem Markt sind. Bis dahin gibts garantiert bereits ne neue Graka-Generation.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



			
				Raff schrieb:
			
		

> ...,denn nach allem, was man so hört, haben die Entwickler richtig Arbeit vor sich, damit alles so toll wird, wie das in der Theorie aussieht.



BTW sollte man diese Aussage ganz deutlich hervorheben.

Wenn erfahrene Engine-Veteranen schon so etwas sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird die Lücke zwischen Katastrophen-PC-Port und 1A-PC-Port noch größer unter DX12 und Vulkan.


----------



## BikeRider (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich erwarte von Dx12, dass es auch für Win7 kommt  am besten auch für Linux
Wers nicht verstanden hat: Der letzte Teil ist Ironie


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



> ... dass Kollege Link mich in meinem Urlaub nicht weiter mit arbeitsrelevanten Anfragen nervt.


 Jetzt lasst ihn doch in Ruhe, er hat Urlaub  

-----
DX12 ist für mich noch zu Neu als das ich mir eine Meinung darüber wirklich bilden kann, ich warte mal die ersten Spiele mit DX12 ab und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Locuza (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von Dx12, dass es auch für Win7 kommt  am besten auch für Linux
> Wers nicht verstanden hat: Der letzte Teil ist Ironie


Der erste Teil auch.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Locuza schrieb:


> Der erste Teil auch.



Wie wir MS kennen kommt's sogar noch eher für Linux raus, als für Win7.


----------



## Highspeed-dd (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

DX 12 ist eine Schnittstelle mit sehr viel neuem potenzial, erwarten kann man da schon was man will und sehr viel. Ob davon wirklich was kommt, ist eine andere Frage. Ich hoffe das Spiele Entwickler die neue Schnittstelle gut ausnutzen, und grade die PC Spiele ordentlich was davon haben.  Allerdings sind auch hier Treibersoftware der Grafikkarten Hersteller 
gefragt, den nur im perfekten Zusammenspiel kann die neue Schnittstelle richtig ausgereizt werden. AMD hat ja in den ersten DX 12 Benchmarks echt gezeigt was da schon möglich ist.

LG High


----------



## mks1970 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Von Direkt X 12 erwarte ich: Endlich eine bessere Ausnutzung der FX CPU Kerne. Diese leiden bisher daran, dass wegen den i3 und i5 nur 2 bis maximal 4 Kerne unterstützt werden. AMD war mal wieder mit der Hardware der Software Jahre voraus und musste daher Intel das Feld über lassen. DX12 wird da Verbesserungen bringen und das bei CPUs und(!) GPUs, wo Nvidia klar hinter AMD liegt. Die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre in dem Bereich zahlen sich für AMD endlich aus so das alte Spiele zwar weiterhin ideal auf einem Intel/Nvidia System laufen aber die Gaming Zukunft wird ab sofort von AMD geschrieben. 

Beschlossen und verkündet von AMD Fanboy mks1970.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Träum weiter


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst ihn doch in Ruhe, er hat Urlaub
> 
> -----
> DX12 ist für mich noch zu Neu als das ich mir eine Meinung darüber wirklich bilden kann, ich warte mal die ersten Spiele mit DX12 ab und dann sehen wir weiter.




Traurig ist eigentlich nur,das bei allen Apis  so wie DX12 etc....nur die User mit Dicken Grakas echte spürbare Vorteile haben..


----------



## yojinboFFX (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Von Pcgh erwarte ich: Das auch kleinere Nachteile (LOL) beim unterschreiben der Eula zur DX12 Nutzung wenigstens angerissen werden.  
Gruß Yojinbo,der paranoid und fortschrittsfeindlich ist!


----------



## nicyboy (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Von DX12 erwarte ich .. nur das MS genug Eier in der Hose hat es wirklich only für Windows 10 anzubieten und das es dann richtig rockt das sich jeder der jetzt sagt "ich steige nicht um und dx12 brauche ich sowieso nicht" richtig neidisch auf die wird die umgestiegen sind. 

Und jetzt mal ernst: ich erwarte nichts, mit meiner GTX 980ti hab ich genug FPS in meinen Games und dank aktuellen Treibern und Windows 10 wird es sogar noch viel besser grad. Ich denke, für mich wird DX12 keinen Vorteil bringen. Warten wir es ab


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Von DX12 erwarte ich .. nur das MS genug Eier in der Hose hat es wirklich only für Windows 10 anzubieten und das es dann richtig rockt das sich jeder der jetzt sagt "ich steige nicht um und dx12 brauche ich sowieso nicht" richtig neidisch auf die wird die umgestiegen sind.
> 
> Und jetzt mal ernst: ich erwarte nichts, mit meiner GTX 980ti hab ich genug FPS in meinen Games und dank aktuellen Treibern und Windows 10 wird es sogar noch viel besser grad. Ich denke, für mich wird DX12 keinen Vorteil bringen. Warten wir es ab



Doch mit dem richtigen Treiber und DX12 fähigen Games,wirste mit DX12 auf jedenfall eine Verbesserung spüren. Deine Graka hat viel potenzial und DX12 ist,wenn richtig angewendet ja auch gut.
Denk dabei einfach mal an in Zukunft kommende Games,die jetzige High-End-Grakas wie die Mittelklasse aussehen werden lassen,spätestens da merkste das und den Vorteil einer solchen Api(DX12 oder Vulkan),wenn denn die Graka genügend Potenzial (wie deine z.b) hat.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Von DX 12 erwarte ich...  ...gar nichts den M$ kann mich mit Win 10 mal am Arsch lecken, diese Spyware muss ich mir nicht geben, und jeder Entwickler der sein Spiel DX 12 only macht, der hat von mir halt kein Geld zu erwarten


----------



## Ruptet (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

garnichts


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Von DX 12 erwarte ich...  ...gar nichts den M$ kann mich mit Win 10 mal am Arsch lecken, diese Spyware muss ich mir nicht geben, und jeder Entwickler der sein Spiel DX 12 only macht, der hat von mir halt kein Geld zu erwarten



Ja,das Datensammeln ist leider das Problem. Eine Funktion wie dieses Addon hier für Firefox z.b. in Win 10 wäre gut. Dann können se dir zwar noch Werbung schicken....aaaber...die Daten von dir (Browserverlauf,Privates etc)können nicht dazu verwertet werden,weil sie keinen Zugriff haben.
Addon hier:YourOnlineChoices.eu - Browsererweiterung (Beta)


----------



## nicyboy (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Von DX 12 erwarte ich...  ...gar nichts den M$ kann mich mit Win 10 mal am Arsch lecken, diese Spyware muss ich mir nicht geben, und jeder Entwickler der sein Spiel DX 12 only macht, der hat von mir halt kein Geld zu erwarten



naja, ich gehe mal stark davon aus das die Entwickler auch ohne dein Geld gut leben können. Aber ich finde es gut, das du überhaupt keine Vorurteile gegen Windows 10 hast und alle deine Angaben aus guten Quellen stammen 

Wenn ich bei Microsoft arbeiten würde und deinen Beitrag gelesen hätte, würde ich jetzt sofort als Telefon greifen und Billy Boy anrufen und ihm sagen "hey bill, i have a new joke for you"


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von Dx12, dass es auch für Win7 kommt  am besten auch für Linux
> Wers nicht verstanden hat: Der letzte Teil ist Ironie



Warum sollte es das? Win 7 ist bereits im extended Support. Informationsblatt zum Lebenszyklus von Windows - Windows-Hilfe Sprich keine neuen Features

Die einzigen die hoffen dürften währen Win 8.x Besitzer.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die einzigen die hoffen dürften währen Win 8.x Besitzer.


Selbst das wird leider ziemlich sicher nicht passieren.


----------



## hellm (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Was heist hier ziemlich? Garantiert nicht. Das brauch sich doch keiner ausrechnen, bei der Penetranz, mit dem einen dieser Windows-as-a-Service Shicedreck angeboten wird.


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



hellm schrieb:


> Was heist hier ziemlich? Garantiert nicht. Das brauch sich doch keiner ausrechnen, bei der Penetranz, mit dem einen dieser Windows-as-a-Service Shicedreck angeboten wird.



Laut eines Berichtes ist DX12 expliezit Win10 vorbehalten.
Allerdings kommt vorraussichtlich diese Jahr noch Vulkan raus,eine mindestens gleichwertige Api...für Linux,Win7,8,8.1 und 10. 
Also ich sehe das nicht so eng. Denn sollte sich Vulkan nur einigermaßen gut verbreiten,werden auch die Softwareangebote  dafür kommen.


Siehe Hier zur erscheinung:Siggraph 2015: 3D-Schnittstelle Vulkan mit Feature-Level wie DirectX 12 kommt 2015 | heise online


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Hey Leute ....MS hat bei Windows 7 schon wieder ein Telemetrie/Diagnosegupdate geschickt. Ganz aktuell.
Jetzt sind es schon in 14 tagen 2 stück gewesen. Folgende KB nummern haben die:
1.) KB3068708  (kam ca.am 7.8.15) Optional.
2.) KB3080149  (kam ca.am18.8.15) ..komischerweise installiert sich das mit Defenitionen für Defender....obwohl es Optional ist.

Hier Link: https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/3080149


----------



## Freakless08 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ist doch schon lange bekannt das Windows 7 und 8 auch die Nutzerdaten überträgt/das per Update nachgereicht wurde. Wer wirklich glaubt das nur Windows 10 betroffen ist, ist einfach naiv. Darum verstehe ich auch die Windows 10 hater hier nicht. Ob jetzt Windows 10 oder 7 oder 8 installiert hat ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Laut eines Berichtes ist DX12 expliezit Win10 vorbehalten.
> Allerdings kommt vorraussichtlich diese Jahr noch Vulkan raus,eine mindestens gleichwertige Api...für Linux,Win7,8,8.1 und 10.
> Also ich sehe das nicht so eng. Denn sollte sich Vulkan nur einigermaßen gut verbreiten,werden auch die Softwareangebote  dafür kommen.
> 27 große Firmen (Software und Treiber)einschließlich AMD,N.Vidia und Intel/Sony und andere Hersteller haben schon unterstützung für Vulkan angesagt.
> ...


Hast du dem Papagei auf deiner Schulter eigentlich schon einen Namen gegeben?


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lange bekannt das Windows 7 und 8 auch die Nutzerdaten überträgt/das per Update nachgereicht wurde. Wer wirklich glaubt das nur Windows 10 betroffen ist, ist einfach naiv. Darum verstehe ich auch die Windows 10 hater hier nicht. Ob jetzt Windows 10 oder 7 oder 8 installiert hat ist vollkommen egal.



Wenn die vermutlich eh schon versuchen ein auszuspionieren .....dann brauch ich dafür nicht auch noch so"n Appgebambel von Win10 ....das die Appanbieter sich auch noch alle bedienen an meinen Daten. Glaube es rattert...


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> BTW sollte man diese Aussage ganz deutlich hervorheben.
> 
> Wenn erfahrene Engine-Veteranen schon so etwas sagen
> 
> Dann wird die Lücke zwischen Katastrophen-PC-Port und 1A-PC-Port noch größer unter DX12 und Vulkan.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, die Lücke kann größer werden.

Aber da die Xbox auch DX12 nutzt, sollte das doch grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Die Entwickler sind gezwungen, sich mit DX12 auseinanderzusetzen, also darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Spiele ordentlich laufen werden. Schließlich müssen sie das auch auf Konsolen und die haben meist oberste Priorität, folglich wird hier einiges an Geld und Manpower fließen.

Es wird Ausreißer nach unten geben, aber grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es eigentlich nur besser werden kann. Notfalls können die Entwickler ja immernoch auf DX11 zurückgreifen, wenn sie sich DX12 nicht zutrauen oder nicht damit klar kommen und keine Verbesserungen Erzielen können. Ich sehe da also kein wirkliches Problem.


Nichts desto trotz finde ich die Aussagen die du verlinkt hast interessant. 
Wenn es wirklich nicht so einfach ist, scheint DX12 ja doch noch mehr Protential zu haben, als man allgemein vermutet.
Denn wenn anfangs keiner das Potential voll ausschöpfen kann, und sich die Entwickler erstmal über die Jahre einarbeiten müssen, bedeutet dass, dass wir erstmal nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sehen...


Und dabei hieß es bei Mantle immer, die Umstellung wäre kinderleicht und ginge sehr schnell vonstatten... Da sollte man doch bei DX12 ähnliches erwarten.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, die Lücke kann größer werden.
> 
> Aber da die Xbox auch DX12 nutzt, sollte das doch grundsätzlich kein Problem sein. Die Entwickler sind gezwungen, sich mit DX12 auseinanderzusetzen, also darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Spiele ordentlich laufen werden. Schließlich müssen sie das auch auf Konsolen und die haben meist oberste Priorität, folglich wird hier einiges an Geld und Manpower fließen.
> 
> Es wird Ausreißer nach unten geben, aber grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es eigentlich nur besser werden kann. Notfalls können die Entwickler ja immernoch auf DX11 zurückgreifen, wenn sie sich DX12 nicht zutrauen oder nicht damit klar kommen und keine Verbesserungen Erzielen können. Ich sehe da also kein wirkliches Problem.


DX11.x wird uns sowieso noch lange begleiten. DX12 lohnt sich bei weitem nicht für jedes Spiel. Hat man bei Mantle für Thief gut gesehen, der Nutzen ging fast gegen Null.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> DX11.x wird uns sowieso noch lange begleiten. DX12 lohnt sich bei weitem nicht für jedes Spiel. Hat man bei Mantle für Thief gut gesehen, der Nutzen ging fast gegen Null.



Doch, bei Thief hats auch riesige Vorteile gebracht:
Thief mit Mantle im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase



> Je langsamer die CPU ist, desto größer ist der Nutzen von Mantle. So arbeitet der *Core i7 4770K bei nur 2,5 GHz auf der Mantle-API genauso schnell wie mit 4,4 GHz unter DirectX* – beeindruckend!



Das ist gerade für Notebooks interessant. Die GPU Last kann man ja beliebig regulieren, aber nicht die CPU last. 
Das wird dazu führen, dass man selbst mit den schwächsten CPUs ordentliche Framerates erzielen kann.

Und Tief ist eigentlich schon fast ein Musterbeispiel für einen rein GPU Lastigen titel und trotzdem ist Mantle auf schwächeren Systemen ein wahres Wundermittel.
Denkt nur an die Q6600 User.  Warum sollte man die CPUs wegwerfen, wenn sie mit Mantle und DX12 ihren zweiten Frühling erleben und noch für alles ausreichen. Das wäre pure Verschwendung.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Doch, bei Thief hats auch riesige Vorteile gebracht:
> Thief mit Mantle im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> ...


Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus.

Gleiche FPS bei niedrigem CPU Takt sind auch mit DX11 möglich wie The Witcher 3 gezeigt hat. Mantle für Thief war einfach völlig nutzlos, da man bei dem Spiel quasi nie ins CPU Limit rennt. Dass es auch unter realen Bedingungen was bringt, hat BF4 eindrucksvoll gezeigt.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Denkt nur an die Q6600 User.  Warum sollte man die CPUs wegwerfen, wenn sie mit Mantle und DX12 ihren zweiten Frühling erleben und noch für alles ausreichen. Das wäre pure Verschwendung.


Ein Q6600 wird auch mit DX12 keinen 2. Frühling erleben. Das Teil ist einfach schnarchlangsam und bremst sich durch den noch vorhandenen FSB selber aus.

Und bei Notebooks hast du auch einen Denkfehler drin. 9 von 10 Notebooks haben eine starke CPU und schwache GPU drin. Somit wirst du auf Notebooks quasi immer zuerst ins GPU Limit rennen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Schließlich müssen sie das auch auf Konsolen und die haben meist oberste Priorität, folglich wird hier einiges an Geld und Manpower fließen.



Das wäre mir ganz neu wenn ich mir die Spiele auf den Konsolen anschaue (Performance und Grafik und die Tatsache dass Spiele auf gleichstarker PC Hardware besser laufen).
Die meisten Spiele haben aufgrund der x86 Architektur den PC als Leadplattform, ist für Entwickler einfacher.

Und DX12 wird der Xbox One aufgrund der jetzt schon bestehendes Low Level API sowieso kaum was bringen, auf dem PC sieht es ganz anders aus, mein i5 3470 wird wohl noch eine Weile drin bleiben.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus.
> 
> Gleiche FPS bei niedrigem CPU Takt sind auch mit DX11 möglich wie The Witcher 3 gezeigt hat. Mantle für Thief war einfach völlig nutzlos, da man bei dem Spiel quasi nie ins CPU Limit rennt. Dass es auch unter realen Bedingungen was bringt, hat BF4 eindrucksvoll gezeigt.




Ja aber darum gehts doch. Ob du den Vorteil mit DX11 erwirkst, indem du ne absolute Ausnahme Engine schreibst, wie CD Project Red, oder ob du die Vorteile durch DX12 erwirkst ist völlig egal.

Fakt ist, dass wir genau diese CPU Optimierungen brauchen, am besten in jedem Spiel.
Und Fakt ist auch, dass diese Overhead Optimierungen, sei es durch DX12 oder durch DX11 enorm viel bringen, wenn man ne schwache CPU verbaut hat.

Bei Thief hat die Overhead Optimierung extrem viel gebracht und genauso bei Witcher 3.
Du sagtest, der Nutzen ging gegen Null, das ist aber nicht wahr. Der Nutzen ist gewaltig.

Ob DX11 oder 12 ist egal. Nur schreibt sich DX12 die Optimierung des Overheads groß auf die Stirn, als wird auch DX12 die API sein, die das ganze großflächig verbreitet.

EDIT: Wie gesagt, ich bezog mich auf schwache CPUs. Die beste CPU zählt irgendwann zu den Schwachen CPUs. DX12 birgt das Potential, eine lange Zeit nicht mehr Aufrüsten zu müssen, das spart bares Geld. Gleichzeitig lassen sich Notebooks einfacher zum zocken nutzen, denn dort rennt man nämlich sehr schnell ins CPU limit!


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bei Thief hat die Overhead Optimierung extrem viel gebracht und genauso bei Witcher 3.
> Du sagtest, der Nutzen ging gegen Null, das ist aber nicht wahr. Der Nutzen ist gewaltig..


Bei Thief war der Nutzen auch nicht vorhanden. Welche Desktop CPU taktet mit 2,5 GHz oder wer lässt einen 4770K mit 2,5 GHz laufen? Unter realen und alltäglichen Bedingungen (1080p, durchschnittlicher PC mit nem i5 und Grafikkarte vom Kaliber GTX 760/R9 280) hat Mantle für Thief rein gar nichts gebracht. Bei BF4 hingegen schon.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Das sagt überhaupt nichts aus.
> 
> Gleiche FPS bei niedrigem CPU Takt sind auch mit DX11 möglich wie The Witcher 3 gezeigt hat. Mantle für Thief war einfach völlig nutzlos, da man bei dem Spiel quasi nie ins CPU Limit rennt. Dass es auch unter realen Bedingungen was bringt, hat BF4 eindrucksvoll gezeigt.
> 
> ...




Sag mal liest du überhaupt, was ich schreibe. Die GPU last kann man reduzieren, indem man die Details reduziert. Damit bekommt man GPU seitig die FPS fast immer auf 60. Meist macht dir aber dann bei nem Notebook oder nem alten PC die CPU nen Strich durch die Rechnung und du hängst dann bei 30-40 FPS fest, egal was du machst.

Und was den Q6600 angeht. Hier mal auf die Schnelle ein beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4V5o56Trf4
Ein Freund hat auch nen Q6600 mit ner R9 290 kombiniert und Spielt damit BF4 Shanghai 64 Spieler mit ca 45-50 FPS. Vorher ist er bei 25-30 FPS herumgegurkt.

Wenn das kein zweiter frühling ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Bei Thief war der Nutzen auch nicht vorhanden. Welche Desktop CPU taktet mit 2,5 GHz oder wer lässt einen 4770K mit 2,5 GHz laufen? Unter realen und alltäglichen Bedingungen (1080p, durchschnittlicher PC mit nem i5 und Grafikkarte vom Kaliber GTX 760/R9 280) hat Mantle für Thief rein gar nichts gebracht. Bei BF4 hingegen schon.



Herrgottnochmal 
Alte CPU, schwache, günstige CPU oder Notebook. Überall bringt es riesige Vorteile. Nicht jeder kauft sich ein teures System oder hält es immer aktuell. Das zählt für mich, das Zählt für uns, aber nicht für die Allgemeinheit.

Verdammt, wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein. Ich bin raus.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wenn das kein zweiter frühling ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


Wenn man so anspruchslos ist und bei einem Spiel mit Frostbite mit weniger als 60 FPS leben kann, dann ja 

Allein die Kombination aus Q6600 und R9 290 ... das ist wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kauft sich ein teures System oder hält es immer aktuell.


Aber einen Q6600 mit ner R9 290 kombinieren .. schon klar


----------



## ein_schelm (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Von DX 12 erwarte ich...  ...gar nichts den M$ kann mich mit Win 10 mal am Arsch lecken, diese Spyware muss ich mir nicht geben, und jeder Entwickler der sein Spiel DX 12 only macht, der hat von mir halt kein Geld zu erwarten



So schauts aus.

Als konsequenz bin ich auf Linux umgestiegen. Meine Privaten Dateien vertrau ich weder Microsoft noch sonst einem Unternehmen an. Was ich auf meinem Computer mache, geht niemanden was an!

Nur leider ist man als Gamer auf Windows noch zu sehr angewiesen. 
Daher hab ich Windows noch als zweit System laufen - es aber zur Gaming-Plattform degradiert.
Alles was "die" sehen werden ist, dass ich The Witcher 3 suchte... 

Worüber ich mir noch uneins bin, ist ob ich DX12 in naher Zukunft brauche!?
Ich liebäugle schon mit einem Downgrade...
Auf der andern Seite was solls - ich zock ja eh nur drauf 



frankreddien schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das nicht so eng. Denn sollte sich Vulkan nur einigermaßen gut verbreiten,werden auch die Softwareangebote  dafür kommen.
> 27 große Firmen (Software und Treiber)einschließlich AMD,N.Vidia und Intel/Sony und andere Hersteller haben schon unterstützung für Vulkan angesagt.



Das hört sich klasse an!
Dann kann sich MS mal warm anziehn - ich denke die können nicht anders und werden die Sponage wieder einstellen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Atma schrieb:


> Wenn man so anspruchslos ist und bei einem Spiel mit Frostbite mit weniger als 60 FPS leben kann, dann ja
> 
> Allein die Kombination aus Q6600 und R9 290 ... das ist wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen.
> 
> ...




Er zockt hauptsächlich bzw. fast nur CoD und BF. Kauft sich vielleicht 1-2 Games pro jahr.
Er hatte nen Q6600 und eine HD4870. BF4 war damit selbst auf low unspielbar.

Für BF4 hätte er das komplette System wechseln müssen. CPU + GPU + Mainboard + RAM
Dank Mantle konnte er sich das sparen und hat sich für nen Bruchteil des Geldes ne neue GPU gekauft und kann nun mit mittleren Details mit 45 - 50 FPS Spielen.
Und das nennst du "unnötig" und "bringt nichts"? was ist los mit dir? Seit wann ist mehr Leistung und mehr FPS was schlechtes?????  
Genau dafür rüstest du doch auf, um mehr Leistung zu bekommen.


Die erreichten 45-50 FPS sind zudem deutlich besser als auf ner aktuellen Konsole, warum sollte er nicht damit zufrieden sein, nur weil er kein 60 FPS Fetischist ist oder was? 


Ich vermeide weniger als 60 FPS, auch wo es nur geht. Fakt ist aber, dass das die meisten nicht interessiert. Viele merken ab 30 FPS ein ruckeln, dass sie weg haben möchten. 45-50 FPS sind für die meisten leute absolut spielbar. Nicht jeder hat hohe Ansprüche und nicht jeder betreibt PC Gaming als hauptsächliches Hobby. Was ist falsch daran, wenn er vorher nicht spielen konnte, aber es jetzt kann und voll zufrieden damit ist? ist das falsch oder darf er das deiner Ansicht nach nicht haben? Warum kannst du das nicht verstehen, dass manche leute einfach nur Spielen wollen und ne schlechte Textur oder mal ein ruckler und nicht perfekt super smooth 60 FPS nur UNS FREAKS interessieren?!. Jeglichen Bezug zum Real Life verloren? Mir scheint so!


----------



## Freakless08 (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Er zockt hauptsächlich bzw. fast nur CoD und BF. Kauft sich vielleicht 1-2 Games pro jahr.
> Er hatte nen Q6600 und eine HD4870. BF4 war damit selbst auf low unspielbar.
> 
> Für BF4 hätte er das komplette System wechseln müssen. CPU + GPU + Mainboard + RAM
> ...


Manche User raffen einfach nicht, das man zum Zocken eben nicht die neuste/Leistungsfähigste Hardware bzw. Highend-Rechner benötigt. So ist das eben wenn man sich von Werbung der Hardwarehersteller manipulieren lässt. Dann kommt eben sowas wie bei Atma raus.


----------



## Atma (22. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Die erreichten 45-50 FPS sind zudem deutlich besser als auf ner aktuellen Konsole, warum sollte er nicht damit zufrieden sein, nur weil er kein 60 FPS Fetischist ist oder was?


Ich wollte damit lediglich drauf anspielen, dass MP Shooter mit Frostbite und weniger als 60 FPS quasi unspielbar werden, wenn man Maus und Tastatur verwendet. Die Maus wird extrem träge und ungenau unterhalb von 60 FPS. Auf Konsole ist das durch Controller kein Problem.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dann kommt eben sowas wie bei Atma raus.


Weil ich mich so sehr manipulieren lasse, habe ich noch Haswell und nicht schon Skylake im Rechner . Wenn man sonst keine Argumente und nur geistigen Dünnschiss beizutragen hat _kommt eben so was wie bei Freakless08 raus._


----------



## iGameKudan (23. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das ist einfach unverständlich ne R9 290 mit einem Q6600 zu verbinden, da selbst ein deutlich flotterer Q9450 @3.4GHz schon eine HD7950 in BF4 stark ausbremst. Da hätte man lieber zur R9 280 gegriffen und sich einen i3 4170 in den PC gesteckt. Der war in BF4 fast doppelt so schnell wie der Q9450... Die FPS sind von Min 34 auf etwa 58 gestiegen, Operation Locker 64P undso.

Und die Core 2 Quads haben durch Mantle nur sehr wenige Vorteile, da der FSB extrem stark bremst, schließlich sind die Core 2 Quads ja nur zudammengeklebte Dual-Cores auf einem Träger, die dann über den einen FSB kommunizieren. Zu den Anfangszeiten hat Mantle die Core 2-CPUs ja sogar noch extrem ausgebremst.

Was ich mir von DX12 erwarte? Nix. Solang wie mein Windows 8.1 läuft...


----------



## Highspeed-dd (23. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Manche User raffen einfach nicht, das man zum Zocken eben nicht die neuste/Leistungsfähigste Hardware bzw. Highend-Rechner benötigt. So ist das eben wenn man sich von Werbung der Hardwarehersteller manipulieren lässt. Dann kommt eben sowas wie bei Atma raus. 

Thema Highend Hardware sollte wohl jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen,  ohne  Werbung  weis man doch meist gar nicht was es neues gibt.  Wer was braucht davon oder nicht, liegt ja wohl auch im ermessen des einzelnen. Ich selber habe auch " Highend Hardware und brauche sie zum 4K zocken, weil ich das so will. 
Und ich rüste immer weiter und immer wieder auf, Skylake kommt auch jetzt in meinen Rechner. Ob ich den unbedingt  brauche ?....nö....aber ich will den haben . Andersrum müsste man das dann ja auch mal sehen, kauft keiner mehr neuste Hardware, könnten Hardware Entwickler keine neuere Hardware mehr 
erforschen, weil den die Kohle fehlt.  Ich kenne genug Leute die sich gern mal neues zeug kaufen würden , da fehlt das Geld,  und hier kommt dann wieder Neid ins Spiel, was eigentlich Blödsinn ist, den was jetzt Highend Hardware ist, wird in kurzer Zeit wieder Mittelklasse Hardware sein, die dann für die Hälfte von
ursprünglichen Geld zu haben ist. DX Schnittstellen sorgen dafür wen es optimal läuft, das die Hardware optimal ausgereizt wird. Von daher wird die neue Schnittstelle ein gewinn an Leistung für alle sein. Aber Wunder bewirken kann sie klaube ich auch nicht.

LG High


----------



## nicyboy (23. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Meine Güte was seid ihr alle für Affen, hört doch endlich auf hier einzelne blöd anzumachen nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind als ihr und Windows 10 toll finden oder DX12 toll finden oder gar die neuste Hardware besitzen. Was soll der mist denn? Seid ihr neidisch oder was ? Kindergarten geschlossen wegen Ferien?

Wir sind hier in einem Diskussionsforum und wollen normal über DX12 diskutieren und was wir davon erwarten, es interessiert hier weder welche Kombi nicht passt noch dieses ständige Themawechsel auf Windows 10 ist mist. Bleibt doch einfach bei der Sache und diskutiert sachlich. Ich hoffe wirklich DX12 bleibt bei only Windows 10 oder allerhöchstens noch Windows 8, Windows 7 kann langsam wirklich mal abgelöst werden.


----------



## SKPC (23. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Hoffe, das DX12 schnell auf Linux kommt. Im Phoronix-Forum hat ein Entwickler bereits angekündigt, mit der Arbeit zu beginnen sobald Vulkan verfügbar ist. Wine 1.7.50 Starts Working On Direct3D 11 Support - Phoronix Forums natürlich hängt die Performance von der Ähnlichkeit beider Apis ab.


----------



## hfb (24. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*



nicyboy schrieb:


> noch dieses ständige Themawechsel auf Windows 10 ist mist.



Nicht wir haben DX12 mit Win10 verknüpft. Das war Microsoft.





nicyboy schrieb:


> hört doch endlich auf hier einzelne blöd anzumachen



Du gehst hier mit gutem Beispiel voran und machst anstelle einzelner gleich alle an?



nicyboy schrieb:


> Meine Güte was seid ihr alle für Affen.


----------



## TheSir99 (24. August 2015)

*AW: "Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich ... " Das meinen die Redakteure*

Von DirectX 12 erwarte ich dass es flopt.
Wenn ein Spiel auf Linux, MacOS, etc erscheinen soll, ist Direkt X nur ein Hindernis.
Mir wäre da Vulkan oder OpenGL lieber.


----------

